# Borla Cat-Back for 05-06 GTO: low price guarantee + free ship @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Free shipping on Borla!*

For a limited time, get free shipping on this Borla system in the lower 48 states and 50% off shipping to Canada. No promo code required. Offer ends at our discretion or when supply runs out, etc, but will be available for at least one week from the date of this post.

Please click below to go to the ordering page:


----------------

*Borla Cat-Back Exhaust - 05-06 GTO 140165*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That is an awesome exhaust system. T304 stainless, cnc mandrel bent. I'm running the 5" tips version (didn't have the 4" tips at the time I bought it). It's not an obnoxiously loud in your face exhaust like some, so it might be too quiet for the hey-look-at-me guys. But I love it. Also, it sounds great and throaty with a cam. I just wish they offered it with their S-type muffler as well (like the Stinger exhaust they make for the vettes). I give it 4.5 stars out of 5.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> That is an awesome exhaust system. T304 stainless, cnc mandrel bent. I'm running the 5" tips version (didn't have the 4" tips at the time I bought it). It's not an obnoxiously loud in your face exhaust like some, so it might be too quiet for the hey-look-at-me guys. But I love it. Also, it sounds great and throaty with a cam. I just wish they offered it with their S-type muffler as well (like the Stinger exhaust they make for the vettes). I give it 4.5 stars out of 5.


Thank you for the honest feedback!


----------

